# Is mastering DP/DR Enlightment ?



## xxbabyshakexx (Aug 18, 2011)

If you learn to use your dp/dr to relate to others and use it as a hightned preception. in a way is that becoming enlightned? is it possible to use this disorder to further educate yourself or others? anyone else want to take advantage of this preception of mind?? (i know bad spelling)


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Read Suzanne Segal's "Collisions with the Infinite", her experience is exactly what you describe.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

it is indeed, but since i dont believe in enlightenment, I still think its a crappy way to try and live. Rather let out the emotions and become healthier human.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Well DP/DR does have an advantage, protecting our mind/body from over-stimulating emotions and senses. Of course at the same time, it numbs those senses and emotions. So there is a detachment from the external. For me, being able to relate to others can be more challenging sometimes because of this detachment.

If anything I think I'd call my dissociation a state of confusion. A state of not being sure about anything. It's a breakdown of sureness, a defined sense of things. Seems more like a regression of the mind than an advancement to me. Of course, we can all learn something from having this, but that's all from a detached retrospective view. Being in the state itself, of strong dissociation, is confusion to me. A seizure-like state, where you've surpassed your brain's natural capacity of stimulation.


----------



## xxbabyshakexx (Aug 18, 2011)

Thank you all for your opinions and thoughts


----------



## noname (Sep 23, 2008)

Imo, looking at various phenomen Ive read, the state of DP is the "ultimate state" that try to reach some illuminated guy/religion. If its not pure dp its something similar. Imagine if dp was accepted as the good way to be in our society ? If the DP was the goal state of our cultural environnement? many things would be different. The quick apprehension I get from various buddhist and new age stuff (at a time I was falling into this, so Ive somewhat of an experience) is thats heavily based on some charachteristic of DP.
I remember having read on a DP paper that a new age well know girl having felt illuminated from the age of twentie, and practitioner suspect heavily DP disorder (it was perhaps a part of feeling unreal, I dont remember).


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

found this ...else posted on here.. thought id share..

http://www.jstor.org/pss/2929996


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

Enlightenment doesn't exist. Even if it did, it would be close to the complete opposite of DP. Mastering DP will make you a stronger and more powerful person, but not "enlightened".

I wrote in the other thread, that people who're interested in philosophy, should remember that the word philosphy implies philosophing. these are ideas, and fantasies. your "spiritual guru" doesn't know the "truth", he just have good and exciting ideas about the universe.

what is enlightenment? these philosophies are full of contradictions. they tell you don't be egoistic, when they claim they are "enlightened", which means they are a superman compared to you, becaues they hold some truth you can only crave for. but, you know, don't be egoistic.

most of these gurus make a SHITLOAD of money and drive expensive cars, while telling you that you are the "universe", and you shouldn't be "attached" to material things.

in the old ages, these were the priests who told the people to stay poor because this is how you can get to heaven. of course, they ate the best food and never worked.

I'm not bashing ALL religion, and ALL new-age/spiritual stuff, but you should see through the glass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

noname said:


> Imo, looking at various phenomen Ive read, the state of DP is the "ultimate state" that try to reach some illuminated guy/religion.


DP is the "ultimate state"? when you have anxiety attacks, nightmares, can't sleep, and can't enjoy life? that's the "ultimate state"? for a mazochist, maybe.


----------



## Antinatalist000 (Nov 29, 2011)

yeah, I don't really see how DP can exist without anxiety, which is not pleasurable. Enlightenment is a myth and a HUGE contradiction. If you set enlightenment up as a goal to be reached in the future it causes you to desire it. Desire is considered an obstacle in attaining enlightenment. It obviously becomes a vicious circle of trying to eliminate desire while desiring to reach enlightenment. Also, even if you do reach enlightenment, what would you do with it? The idea of there being a permanent state of pleasure or bliss is the only reason people are interested in enlightenment, which is basically selfish I think. Enlightenment is a joke.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Antinatalist000 said:


> yeah, I don't really see how DP can exist without anxiety, which is not pleasurable. Enlightenment is a myth and a HUGE contradiction. If you set enlightenment up as a goal to be reached in the future it causes you to desire it. Desire is considered an obstacle in attaining enlightenment. It obviously becomes a vicious circle of trying to eliminate desire while desiring to reach enlightenment. Also, even if you do reach enlightenment, what would you do with it? The idea of there being a permanent state of pleasure or bliss is the only reason people are interested in enlightenment, which is basically selfish I think. Enlightenment is a joke.


Within the context of your background, I love your insight [enlightenment







].

Google: _enlightenment_
Google: _enlightened_
Google: _spiritual_

The definitions scatter to the four winds of the universe:

On one _path_, it just talks about "_having or showing a rational, modern, and well-informed outlook_".
Another, "_introduced to the mysteries of some field or activity_"
Another, "_of, relating to, or affecting the human spirit or soul as opposed to material or physical things_"
Another, "_awareness which frees a person from the cycle of rebirth_"
etc&#8230;

It seems that the only common meaning is the sense something "positive".

[Note: this isn't a putdown about religion, just an observation of the ambiguity of these words - like nailing jelly to the wall]

In the end you learn things you wouldn't have otherwise. But this is true about having your legs chopped off or being raped.

No doubt many begin thinking more about stuff 'beyond the material/physical'. Perhaps it feels like an awakening. Learning new stuff is cool (most of the time) and opens up new worlds.

But perceptional changes/distortions are at the very heart of DP/DR. As well as 'feeling' issues. There seems little positive about our disorders. There could be a danger of drifting to a nebulous reality instead of establishing a firm foundation, thus still stuck floating.

In the end, like all situations in life, you take what you got and try to make things better.

Any "positives" seem to be what you do with it, not with the "it" itself.

As far as the title of this thread, *Is mastering DP/DR Enlightenment?*, perhaps you could say the "mastering" is.


----------



## brianjones (Sep 14, 2011)

This is enlightenment if and only if enlightenment means that you carry dread, anguish, meaninglessness, and the very weight of existence on your back like a crucifix. And then once you've carried it to the top of the mountain, and all your perseverance, strength and hope is spent, you sit there, and crucify yourself to it.

I like that definition, it really brings home the fact that there is NO glory in being 'enlightened'.


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

Enlightment is not the RECOGNITION of NO-SELF or NOTHINGNESS. It is the realization of your connection with GOD (child of God) and your individuality/unity with the Creator (God).


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

I believe that enlightenment does exist but after dealing with DP the only thing I want is to be myself.


----------



## lil P nut (May 7, 2011)

I like how almost every person here has a different defenition of enlightenment, ahhh how the spiritual teachers no how to fool the sheep


----------



## tlemon (Apr 29, 2012)

I think that being able to understand what you want and what you want to do would be great in being able to divert your attention to something more concrete. The problem with some people is that they allow to completely lose grip that would leave them afloat on their own. And when that happens, it would be a hard fight with going back. That being said, being enlightened and knowing what you want would be very significant.


----------

